# Cuanto Nicrome debo usar para resistencia de soldador



## yosimiro (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, hace ya bastante que quiero hacer esta consulta, y como su majestad lo trajo a colación, es mi oportunidad, quiero hacer mi propia resistencia para soldador, tengo bastante alambre obtenido de caloventores  y estufas de cuarzo.
Mi pregunta es hasta cuanto puedo reducir el largo sin que se me queme, o si puedo poner una resistencia calibrada para reducir este riesgo.
Hasta ahora me arregle con encapsular una lamparita bipin y atravesar el sistema con una barra de cobre, pero para esto necesito la fuente de 12v, y yo quiero poder conectar mi soldador  a 220 directo, y encapsular la resistencia misma.
Aspiro a obtener 50 watts de potencia aproximadamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

yo le llene de alambre ,no conte las vueltas , (unos 15 centímetros o quizás 20 centímetros use)
ise esto,
desarme la resistencia y tiene dos tubos de cerámica, el de afuera lo rompi todo,
al mas fino de adentro lo limpie y le fui rellenando .
segun varias pruebas lo mejor es dejarle la mitad del tubito sin alambre (porque sino calienta mucho el mango del soldador y no tanto la punta),
tambien hay que poner doble alambre solo en los chicotes de conexión,porque si no le pones doble alambre en los chicotes este se pone rojo y quema el cable de conexion(de esa manera se puede usar el mismo cable original del soldador)
el alambre que use es de 0.60 es el mas comun.
 le puse mica y lo meti en la punta,
después fuy probando con 12 vol con 20 volt, y llegue a la conclusión que lo mejor es hacerle un control pwm ,asi uno regula bien la temperatura y ademas no se quema el alambre


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Ah pero ese caloventor no es como los que tengo yo.
Los que destripé son de este tipo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

si ese mismo es el alambre que use,
alli van unas fotos
soldador chino desmontado + resistencia casera de 12 volt, si ademas se puede usar con una bateria por si no hay luz


detalle del alambre doble solo en las conexiones,asi no calienta,es decir no se quema el cable de conexion,use el mismo espagueti de la resistencia original,




detalle del tubito ya bobinado con el alambre y fijado con yeso(ando probando otros pegamentos)


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Muy bueno, creo que hay una cerámica para esto, se llama caolin,es blanca y soporta altas temeraturas.
O más barato, barro refractario que se consigue en negocios de materiales de construcción.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

si eso mismo le iba a preguntar a una chica que hace vasos con dedicatorias,ella deve saver cual es el material.
de momento use lo que tenia a mano
PD
mira la arena que deje unas fotos


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Viendo la foto, creo contar 44 vueltas, a eso lo debiera multiplicar por el resultado que se obtenga del diámetro por 3,14, y tendría el largo exacto.
Entonces, ¿Qué diámetro tiene el tubo donde se enrolla el alambre?
Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 18, 2014)

Ojo que el alambre que usó el rey es desnudo, si se pone a espiras juntas: tremendo cortocircuito. El soporte debe estar ranurado para separar las espiras. Buen trabajo rey y en los negocios que venden reparaciones de gas, tienen un producto para sellar que aguanta altas temperaturas, es un polvo y un líquido (silicato de sodio) para hacer una masilla. También puedes probar con caolín y silicato de sodio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

primero le di las vueltas bien juntas una espira al lado de la otra,luego las separe un poco,dejando una separación mínima entre espiras,
el largo total del alambre es de 83 centímetros , el largo del tubito de ceramica es de 7,5 centimetros y el diametro es de 3 milimetros,
el largo del alambre total puede variar, el chicote es alambre doble es de 12 centimetros y el otro de 7 centimetros,
asi que si le restamos esos 19 centimetros al total de los 83 centimetros da un total de mas o menos 60 centímetros de alambre que calienta (los chicotes no se calientas)
y por ultimo para 60 centímetros de alambre con 12 volt funciona bien y va a dar una buena temperatura,casi que demasiada diría yo


----------



## opamp (Jun 18, 2014)

0-rei , 60 cm de nicrome de 0.60 de diametro me da 2.4 ohm(teoria), lo quiero colocar a un trafo de 18Vac/3A( és lo mas bajo que tengo) , pero me jalaria 7.5A!!!.

Que ohmiaje le da ,(en frio), el que ha construido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

a mi me da 7,8 Ω el que tengo usando y el de las fotos de da 6.5 Ω





opamp dijo:


> 0-rei , 60 cm de nicrome de 0.60 de diametro me da 2.4 ohm(teoria), lo quiero colocar a un trafo de 18Vac/3A( és lo mas bajo que tengo) , pero me jalaria 7.5A!!!.
> 
> Que ohmiaje le da ,(en frio), el que ha construido.



ese transformador esta perfecto,el alambre no tiene que ponerse de color rojo,tiene que calentar si,pero no que quede rojo.
lo que si vas a tenerle que hacerle el control para regular la temperatura.
podes usar cualquier control pwm ,yo use este ,sin el diodo y con un irfz44 y el potenciómetro use uno de 25k
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

*en las primeras pruebas que ise ,ise lo siguiente,
use el mismo boton con el diodo (diodo de mas amper use)del soldador,
le puse 12 volt alterna sin rectificar y el soldador se mantenía tibio que apenas fundía el estaño,
si le apretava el botón y esperaba unos 15 segundos ,el soldador tomaba muy buena temperatura.
* luego mejore el tema de regular la temperatura y se me ocurrio eso del control pwm,
también podria haber usado una fuente regulada,pero es mas fácil con el control pwm ya que usa pocos componentes,no calienta


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Ya me voy encaminando, a mi me van a servir estos datos para mi soldador casero.
Tengo que resolver el asunto del encapsulado pero ya tengo una idea general.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

fijate que hay mica en la misma resistencia del caloventor,yo a esa mica la ''afine'' contando con un cuter capa por capa



p p p dijo:


> Ya me voy encaminando, a mi me van a servir estos datos para mi soldador casero.
> Tengo que resolver el asunto del encapsulado pero ya tengo una idea general.



empezá por desarmar la resistencia original, para desarmarla hay que romper las puntitas,porque es alli donde están pegadas



otro dato , cada 10 centímetros de alambre me da 2Ω


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

De hecho, la punta cerámica, será una de cobre torneado a taladro, y luego tengo que buscar donde me la cromen o niquelen.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

no te compliques tanto,
un mini-tuto

comenzando a con la resistencia,se pone el alambre bien junto,una espira pegadita a la otra,
la mejor forma es tener asi agarrado y con la otra mano hacer girar el tubito de ceramica


 aqui ya termine de meter el alambre,las espiras están una pegada a la otra, no te preocupes,porque cuando le saques la mano el alambre se separa solo



allí ya lo solté y se separo sólito el alambre

 

aquí le puse el control al mínimo,según regule y marque con el soldador funcionando anteriormente, el alambre se apenas rojo ,


aquí esta al máximo ,el alambre se pone rojo cereza y la punta del soldador se va a mas de 400 grados



y estas son tomas extra 





bueno ahora esa resistencia va casera va metida dentro de la punta del soldador

punta de soldador 



resistencia casi adentro de la punta



asi deve quedar ,toda la resistencia metida 


para la foto no le puse la mica


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 18, 2014)

> los negocios que venden reparaciones de gas, tienen un producto para sellar que aguanta altas temperaturas, es un polvo y un líquido (silicato de sodio) para hacer una masilla. También puedes probar con caolín y silicato de sodio.


el polvo( si es amarillento) es oxido de plomo, litargirio tambien se mezcla con glicerina y se endurese quede como resina
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litargirio

lemur...sos un capo!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Solaris, suenas cada vez más argentino.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

el indio solaris es argentino,pero vive en mexico ,es de san telmo si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 18, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no te compliques tanto,
> un mini-tuto
> 
> comenzando a con la resistencia,se pone el alambre bien junto,una espira pegadita a la otra,
> ...


 
el-rey-julien muy bueno lo tuyo, me voy hacer uno igual me gusta hacer cosas bien caseritas, gracias por compartirlo y se ve que tiene buena potencia.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el indio solaris es argentino,pero vive en mexico ,es de san telmo si mal no recuerdo




¡¡¡Aaaaaaaaah!!


----------



## opamp (Jun 18, 2014)

El -rey medí 60cm de nicrom 0.60mm y me dió 2.15 Ohm.

Medi amperaje y temperatura, (tester y termopar chinos) y me dió aproximadamente:

3.6A .......300ºC
4.4A........400ºC
5.3A........500ºC

P.D.: varie el amperaje con reostato de potencia ( 5 Ohm/500W ) , tomé las lecturas cada 30minutos.

El nicrom empleado es el más utilizado Ni80Cr20, se encuentran varios tipos de nicrom y las resistividades  pueden variar +/- 10%.

las mediciones fueron hechas con el nicron estirado, no lo enrrolle.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2014)

De no conseguir mica, el polvo dieléctrico *pero a la vez conductor térmico*, se puede obtener de resistencias de calefón  defectuosas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> El -rey medí 60cm de nicrom 0.60mm y me dió 2.15 Ohm.
> 
> Medi amperaje y temperatura, (tester y termopar chinos) y me dió aproximadamente:
> 
> ...



yo tambien medi con el alambre estirado,que raro a mi me da 2 Ω en 10 centimetros de alambre.
mira este pedacito me da 8 Ω  y como se nota que es poco alambre, 
lo puse directo al tester,
si lo estiro me daria como 40 centimetros de alambre 


mira halli le puse una regla y mide 6 centimetros el largo


al alambre lo saque de uno de estos
Ver el archivo adjunto 112291


----------



## opamp (Jun 18, 2014)

El-rey cuando uno los cables de mis testers en ohmios ,(cortocircuito las puntas), uno me indica 1.9 ohm ,otro 0.9 ohm y el tercero 0.4 ohm . Puede estar por ahi nuestras diferencias.

Medí el ohmiaje de 2.15 Ohm indirectamente, (es el método más recomendable para bajos ohmiajes), coloqué una bateria de 12V + shunt de 0.1 Ohm/100A + reostato 5 Ohm/500W(para ajustar la I) + R nicrom de 60cm; medí el voltaje en Rnicrom y el amperaje lo hice en el shunt ,(VRshunt/ 0.1 Ohm), los amperajes los indico anterirmente.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 19, 2014)

Solaris, el polvo no es amarillo. Mirado al microscopio es algo como caolín mezclado con polvo de amianto. El litargirio no debe soportar temperaturas altas, por eso nunca lo vi usarse con calor. El caolín solo o mezclado con polvo de vidrio o arena muy fina mas el silicato comercial diluído 1 en 4 de agua, anda fenómeno. Yo reparé en mi juventud las planchas eléctricas que venían con una resistencia en una ranura cementadas usando esa mezcla y una resistencia de calentador eléctrico de aquellos tiempos, aunque ahora ya he visto que se venden por aquí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> El-rey cuando uno los cables de mis testers en ohmios ,(cortocircuito las puntas), uno me indica 1.9 ohm ,otro 0.9 ohm y el tercero 0.4 ohm . Puede estar por ahi nuestras diferencias.
> 
> Medí el ohmiaje de 2.15 Ohm indirectamente, (es el método más recomendable para bajos ohmiajes), coloqué una bateria de 12V + shunt de 0.1 Ohm/100A + reostato 5 Ohm/500W(para ajustar la I) + R nicrom de 60cm; medí el voltaje en Rnicrom y el amperaje lo hice en el shunt ,(VRshunt/ 0.1 Ohm), los amperajes los indico anterirmente.



el que use si mido las puntas me da 0.8 Ω


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> El litargirio no debe soportar temperaturas altas, por eso nunca lo vi usarse con calor.


 
Justamente calientan con soplete las uniones cuando tienen que desarmar cañerias de gas (litargirio + glicerina)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

le puse una bolita de barro luego la resistencia + arena y otra bolita de barro 
la idea es que la primera bolita de barro centre la resistencia en la punta y la aisle,
la arena como conductor del calor y finalmente un sello mas de barro para que no se escape la arena, cuando se oree voy a poner al maximo la resistencia y esperar que se cueza el barro ,supongo que va a quedar como si fuera un ladrillo ,
es una prueba mas y luego comento como me fue


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Ladrillo = barro + pastito 

 licuadora


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

le puse orégano, es0 era lo que tenia, tierra del plantero y orégano ,con el frio que hacia anoche no queria salir afuera


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Se gual , algo orgánico . . .  yerba usada


----------



## kuroro16 (Jun 19, 2014)

Se ve que les gusta complicarse las cosas  

No creen que es mas facil comprar resistencias para calentador de agua en espiral.







Ya estan aisladas, soportan 1000W (hay de diferentes potencias) y cuestan aprox 1 obama.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 19, 2014)

Aquí los precios de todo justifican el proceso de recuperación, para que comprar algo y cortarlo, si se puede recuperar y cortarlo.
De todos modos si en adelante se llegare a la conclusión que esa resistencia es la mejor, nadie se va a negar a usarla.
Pero me parece a simple vista que es de mayor calibre que la de los caloventores, lo que implicará seguramente mayor potencia exigida a la fuente.
Lo que no me queda claro es eso de que ya vienen aisladas…..


----------



## kuroro16 (Jun 19, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Aquí los precios de todo justifican el proceso de recuperación, para que comprar algo y cortarlo, si se puede recuperar y cortarlo.
> De todos modos si en adelante se llegare a la conclusión que esa resistencia es la mejor, nadie se va a negar a usarla.
> Pero me parece a simple vista que es de mayor calibre que la de los caloventores, lo que implicará seguramente mayor potencia exigida a la fuente.
> Lo que no me queda claro es eso de que ya vienen aisladas…..



Estoy de acuerdo con tigo, aunque ten en cuenta  que no todos tienen un caloventor para destripar, y no me parece muy rentable el comprarse uno para deshueso.

Tambien veo que hablan de usar caolin, cosa que tampoco es barata. En las tiendas de artesania ya venden la masilla lista, solo la deben moldear y meter al horno, aclaro que la masilla la deben de dejar enfriar dentro del horno, ya que de lo contrario se les fracturara y de por si las ceramicas ya son quebradisas.

En efecto la resistencia de la foto es gruesa pero, como tambien dije hay de distintas potencias y por ende (crei que se sobre entendia) mas delgadas.

Con lo de que ya vienen aisladas me referia a que ya no tendrian que preocuparse por si se llegaran a tocar las espiras, pues traen un recubrimiento.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

el recubrimiento no es mas que la oxidación,
le dicen popularmente ''curar el alambre'' y no es mas ni menos que dejar el alambre estirado con corriente, muy poca,que el alambre este caliente pero no rojo brillante,apenas de un color cereza tenue,
eso luego de unas horas se produce una delgada capa de oxido ,
luego del ''tratamiento'' el alambre toca un color oscuro y ya esta listo,
 se puede bobinar una espira junta a la otra,
no lo mencione antes ya que alambre del caloventor esta mas que curada,
PD
no se si esta o la otra semana voy a andar por un lugar donde venden por metro el alambre,
,ese viene brillante y hay que curarlo, voy a traer un metro para comprobar eso de la resistencia que mencionaba opamp
PD2:
   de todos modos siempre es mas económico comprar el alambre que la resistencia del soldador,con el extra de que estoy seguro que la resistencia DY es mas duradera que la comprada.
digo por si alguno no tiene un caloventor para desguace


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 19, 2014)

No se de donde son ustedes pero yo siempre compré nicrom en Casa Astri de Bs. As. La venden por metro o por kilo (así lo compro yo).


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 19, 2014)

En mercadolibre hay una oferta de 5 Mts. de 0,30mm  a 60$(5 obamas) en José Leon Suarez.
aquileslor,también vi en santa fe una oferta de 20 Mts por 60$
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

yo lo compro en lanus ,no se el nombre de la casa,pero se llegar



p p p dijo:


> En mercadolibre hay una oferta de 5 Mts. de 0,30mm  a 60$(5 obamas).



asi nomas esta,no es caro ,seguro es el fino de las selladoras de 20 centimetros,un alambre que se corta a cada rato,por mas que lo cuides


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 19, 2014)

Una lástima, el de Santa Fe tiene de 0.20, 0.25, 0.30, 0.35, 0.40 y perdón, el precio es 80$ por 20metros


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

la ultima ves que compre me salio 20 pesos el metro,


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 19, 2014)

Claro, por eso es que destripamos cuarzos, caloventores, y esos halógenos que tienen resistencia de carbón
Debo tener unos 15 metros variados.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 3, 2016)

Me parece, que puedo aportar algo más sobre este tema.
Sucede que estuve experimentando, con los alambres de distinto calibre.

El de 0.3mm me da 5Ω en un largo de 60 cm.

pero...

Hay algunos caloventores, que también traen una sección de 0,2mm, y este da esos mismos 5Ω, con tan solo 30cm.

Ventajas, se usa menos alambre, para la misma resistencia, y como la quiero colocar dentro de la punta del soldador, me viene "al pelo".

Lo que comenta su majestad(sobre lo facilmente que se corta el alambre fino), es totalmente cierto.
Y esto se debe, a que al recuperarlo del caloventor-estufa o lo que sea, hay que desenrollarlo.
Y para volverlo a utilizar, hay que enrollarlo de vuelta.

Esto somete al metal a un estrés, para el que no está hecho, y entonces se quiebra.
*
Recomendaciones.*
Antes de desenrollarlo, calentar la resistencia al rojo cereza claro, por algunos minutos(2 o 3 serían suficientes).

Luego, pasar a traves de la resistencia, una varilla de cualquier material, con el fin de evitar que el alambre se estrangule, al desenrollarlo, tirando transversalmente de un extremo, y evitando que se salga de su "eje".

Luego de desenrollarlo, se lo calienta del mismo modo.

Esto se puede hacer, alimentandolo eléctricamente, o con una fuente de calor externo(hornalla de cocina).

El resultado de este "recocido" es que el material ya no estará tán quebradizo, y se podrá manipular mejor.

Yo lo he hecho, y hasta pude enrollar el alambre en un "eje" de menos de 1mm de diámetro.

E aquí la resistencia original, comparada con los nuevos logros.



Y aquí un detalle de las nuevas, la mas fina, tiene menos de 1mm de diámetro interno.



Esta más fina, me permite introducirla en la punta del soldador, el único impedimento sería el largo que ocupa, pero...
Si aumento ligeramente el diámetro interior, esos 30mm de largo, se podrían transformar en menos de 25mm, y ya sería viable.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 8, 2016)

Buena tecnica yosimiro! yo experimente hace un par de meses cuando se me quemo mi unico cautin de 60 W, con la resistencia de las duchas Lorenzetti. con el hilo mas fino y 12v, y funciono, bien, pero al quedar quebradizo se corto, luego lo deje por no encontrar el aislante de cerámica. 
Y buscando buscando, encontré estos videos de un muchacho vietnamita., no se entiende nada lo que habla, pero los videos están muy bien hechos y uno lo puede tomar como guias..
lo interesante es el cautin de 5v..buena idea para tener uno portátil y sacar de apuros..
todavía no lo hice porque me fabrique uno de 12v con una bujía precalentadora diesel de un fiat Spazio y regulo la temperatura con diodos sacados de una fuente ATX.
y me compre otros 2 mas..pero donde se quemen, seguro voy a poner en practica. lo expuesto en este tema.
Segun la descripción del video , usa la resistencia quemada de un secador de cabello


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 8, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Buena tecnica yosimiro! yo experimente hace un par de meses cuando se me quemo mi unico cautin de 60 W, con la resistencia de las duchas Lorenzetti. con el hilo mas fino y 12v, y funciono, bien, *pero al quedar quebradizo se cortó*, luego lo deje por no encontrar el aislante de cerámica.



Esa es la razón, por la que recomiendo el "*recocido*" luego de cada paso en la manipulación del alambre.
*Eso* es lo que evita que quede quebradizo.

Aquí puede verse el último logro...



Como puede observarse, la resistencia ya cubierta por el espagueti de fibra de vidrio, cabría perfectamente en esa punta casera.

Así que ahora falta perforar la punta.

Lo chamuscado(quemado) solo es cinta adhesiva que se quemó al hacer un último calentamiento, pero como debajo hay fibra de vidrio, la aislación está asegurada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2016)

buena técnica yosimiro ,
yo sabia que al alambre lo dejan unas horas circulando corriente ,para que se forme una capa de oxido 
si no se lo ''curaba'' y uno usa el alambre así como esta brilloso ,no dura mucho .
yo hice la prueba ,cure un alambre para una maquina selladora y duro mas tiempo sin romperse 
no se el motivo del porque,porque ya que el alambre ''curado'' (recosido) como el alambre sin curar
tienen el mismo movimiento en la maquina, con la salvedad que uno se quiebra y el otro no tanto
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
al sellar el alambre se estira un poco ,luego se contrae
lleva un resorte para siempre quede recto (el alambre) 
de otra manera la costura,la sellada no sale derecha
a mismo trabajo mecanico del alambre el ''curado'' ''cosido'' tiene mayor vida util
de dos a tres veces mas tiempo dura sin cortarse ,
increíble no


----------

